# what model Emglo pump is this?



## Dahund (Dec 11, 2013)

I have a 1978 Emglo compressor pump that I do not know what model it is. Someone stole the tag from the unit, but the tag on the air tank has Emglo on it and the date of 1978. The tank was manufactured in Johnstown, PA. It has the numbers 6430714 and 2 23 70 on the cylinder and 38454 on the crank case. I will attach a picture. It has two intercooler lines. The fly wheel pulley has places for 3 belts and is 18" diameter. The pump is 22" from base to top. It has a centrifugal unloader. I need to know all the specs of this pump. I don't know what hp motor to buy or the pulley size i need. I would also like to replace some parts. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------

